# Crossing types of pigeons



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Since I have been raising fantail pigeons for a few years and I am now getting homing pigeons a thought crossed my mind. Is there any real problems with crossing the 2 types? My thought has a goal in mind. Kind of like taking several breeds of cattle to make your own type/breed for your area and needs. I know they are the same species so it should not make a mule(infertile).


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

honeyrobber said:


> Since I have been raising fantail pigeons for a few years and I am now getting homing pigeons a thought crossed my mind. Is there any real problems with crossing the 2 types? My thought has a goal in mind. Kind of like taking several breeds of cattle to make your own type/breed for your area and needs. I know they are the same species so it should not make a mule(infertile).


you can but why? ... you would get a not so good looking fantail ..and a bad homer or a homer that cant home at all


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

i did it once for fun um brely a fantail and color was like really wierd do it who cARES lol


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

honeyrobber said:


> Since I have been raising fantail pigeons for a few years and I am now getting homing pigeons a thought crossed my mind. Is there any real problems with crossing the 2 types? My thought has a goal in mind. Kind of like taking several breeds of cattle to make your own type/breed for your area and needs. I know they are the same species so it should not make a mule(infertile).


 *A RACE bird with a fantail tail tail is no londer a race bird, and a fantail with a race birds tail is no longer a fantail need I say more. Brees your birds true to their breed and you will be much better off.* .GEORGE


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

oif he has one screwed up pair who cares just have fun


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think some members here have done that already mixing fantail with homers whether accidentally or intentionally. The result showed a pigeon with semi-wide fantail like, but looks like a homer. So it indeed up looking like a hybrid and doesn't look neither a fantail or a homer.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

tipllers rule said:


> oif he has one screwed up pair who cares just have fun


just make sure after all that fun the birds still have a good home to go to


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The breed is called Garden Fantails. A bigger fantail with a funnel tail that can't home. Some people say they can home about 5 miles but I would not risk it. The tail gets in the way of flying.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

First generation The young birds would probably have around 16 to 20 tail feathers And carry the tail mostly down like the homer. And would fly rathere well. Not close to any breed type. Look more like a mixed homer. second generation back to fantail more lift more tail feathers or back over homer agin less tail feathers more homer looks. So which way are you wanting to go. And what reason are you wanting to go there for. But have fun with your birds.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

It was to make a fancy bird that can fly farther that would home short distance like 10 miles. I do not really want the large fantail but a larger tail than homers. As far as finding them a home that is easy. This may not set well with some but we raised quail for food and wild dove taste great. I actually plan on eating a few fantails this year. So the rejects will be used. Another goal was to get the color of the fantails into my hobby homers which may or may not work.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

1) Most of the fantail colors have already been brought on to homers so you are better off buying a color you want rather than creating a whole lot of "junks" in between your color project.
3) Color project between breeds are not easy as it sounds or feels and need hard work, discipline and proper stock maintenance. 
2) You must find home for all those mixed pigeons and their immediate generations which you produce in between, which may not be an easy task due to lack of buyers.
3) Larger fans make flying difficult, your project of 10 mile distance racers with spread out fans will eventually be classified as hawk baits.
4) This is not a forum where we encourage people who eat pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Garden Fantail:









This is what you will get after a while. Fanned tails are a terrible drag so I wouldn't plan on going any farther than 5 miles.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like fantail crosses.. with homers it is esp nice... I could never eat them though.. they are my pets..not my food.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I really like fantail crosses.. with homers it is esp nice... I could never eat them though.. they are my pets..not my food.


Agreed  But I'm hoping we can all ignore the food comments and not start an argument. To each his own.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Agreed  But I'm hoping we can all ignore the food comments and not start an argument. To each his own.


hahahaha!.. on PT!.. get ignored?..lol.. I hope it does too.. oops on me..

and back to mix breeding.. I crossed a jacobin with a swallow pigeon..lol.. waiting for more feathering out to take the pics..and they do have a forever home with me..as I allowed them to be here.. so far very interesting..lol..


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

how about crossing a white pouter with a white fantail ???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

boneyrajan.k said:


> how about crossing a white pouter with a white fantail ???


That would be interesting! Big ole globe and big ole fan! The best cross there would probably be Holle Croppers and fantails


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

For the fantail it will only destroy the elegance. 

Yet a pouter with an upright stance and a fan might be different, like wearing a skirt being blown by the wind.


----------

